# Loading Up Salt Trucks



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Guys

I figured I would share this with you. A quick little video I took tonight as we were loading salt for tonight/tomorrow's incoming snow system.






1st one of the year in Chicagoland, baby! payup

All my fellow Chicagoans, good luck this weekend!


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice. Looks like you have a serious operation. liked the pics of all the trucks inside on a dif thread. The salt looks blue what do you treat with ?


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

all i can say is... im jealous... in SE Pennsylvania there is nada in the forcast...guess ill keep doing cleanups...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

That skid needs an operator. LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice video. How many yards do you usualy put on them 1 tons?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

cretebaby;1136977 said:


> That skid needs an operator. LOL


I agree! If anything, the truck should be parked on an angle inside the salt dome.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Haha, yeah we load as close to the pile as possible. At least you are all paved, we are only paved at the pile and a loading pad. Good luck tomorrow, make some coin! We still have 2 more weeks of cleanups!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that has to take some time you need a bigger bucket or a bigger machine but it's looks like a great set up


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thats a very nice sight to see! Its just starting here. Good Luck to you Keith!

Brandon


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

All of the salt that is spilled while loading gets cleaned back into the bin while one loaded truck exits and another backs up. None of it gets wasted, believe me.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

cretebaby;1136977 said:


> That skid needs an operator. LOL


I was thinking the same thing,lol Hopefully it was an enclosed cab. Tell him the foot pedal on the right curls the bucket. :laughing:


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

Get a grain auger and stop waisting salt. Set hopper at the salt pile and auger to the truck , less waist....WOW


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice video's......You should make a single thread for all of your equipment and video's though. I dont wanna miss some sweet equipment


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Really nice video...good luck tonight


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

cretebaby;1136977 said:


> That skid needs an operator. LOL


Skid needs a proper bucket for loading. Look for a tractor/loader bucket that is shallower and taller, will work a LOT better.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

.5racer;1137072 said:


> Get a grain auger and stop waisting salt. Set hopper at the salt pile and auger to the truck , less waist....WOW


Learn to spell before you comment.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Got to love those old New Hollands.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Honestly about 5 pounds fell out, not a bid deal


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

MatthewG;1137225 said:


> Honestly about 5 pounds fell out, not a bid deal


Thank you for this comment! 

Do you all forget the industry we are in? Landscape/Snow removal.

Have none of you ever spilled some topsoil/mulch/gravel/salt, etc.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

mercer_me;1136990 said:


> Nice video. How many yards do you usualy put on them 1 tons?


Thanks Mercer. We put 4 buckets.... So I guess 4 yards? It's a large "snow bucket" we put on the skid that loads the trucks in the winter. Maybe not quite that much. Again, I am just guessing.

We load the trucks fairly light these days since we have received a few overweight tickets before.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice set up! 
A bigger bucket would be nice for you with all those trucks but who cares!
As long as you're makin' it work Dont let the others bother you!
Keep up the nice work! 
(Most importantly Keep the pictures comin'!)


----------



## miked9372 (Oct 16, 2010)

ya who cares about the bucket size as long as your making money it should be fine


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

KMBertog;1137262 said:


> Thanks Mercer. We put 4 buckets.... So I guess 4 yards? It's a large "snow bucket" we put on the skid that loads the trucks in the winter. Maybe not quite that much. Again, I am just guessing.
> 
> We load the trucks fairly light these days since we have received a few overweight tickets before.


That's BS when they weigh plow trucks.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

That sucks. In NY plow and salt trucks are exempt from weight. Finally found one thing that NY does that benefits us, lol


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't believe all the people making comments about the dropped salt. He said it all get;s cleaned up not to mention it's his salt and money, if he wants to dump it then who cares... Maybe once everyone on here gets some snow they will calm down. Seems the site has gone crazy the last few weeks. Good luck tonight/tom. Ohio is on the list for 3-4inches so i won't be able to sleep, I am always excited for the first snow..


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

.5racer;1137072 said:


> Get a grain auger and stop waisting salt. Set hopper at the salt pile and auger to the truck , less waist....WOW


Sloooooooowwwwww.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Nice video, thanks for posting... Looks like someone in training. (I hope that's not u loading)


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

show-n-go;1137421 said:


> I can't believe all the people making comments about the dropped salt. He said it all get;s cleaned up not to mention it's his salt and money, if he wants to dump it then who cares... Maybe once everyone on here gets some snow they will calm down. Seems the site has gone crazy the last few weeks. Good luck tonight/tom. Ohio is on the list for 3-4inches so i won't be able to sleep, I am always excited for the first snow..


I know right!!!! thats what im saying!

Lucky in South lyon michigan all we get is teaser snow! 
This morning everything was covered with a bout the thickness or a pens amount of some if that makes any sense....


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

good vid, but i take alot of pride in being one h&ll of an operator, and ya the guy in the skid needs some improvement. BUT, its on pavement, it'll all be pushed backed into the pile so.........


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Man guys, get over it! It's apparent you guys don't have several people that load. Some are just better than others! They get the job done, and everything gets pushed back! Let's not cry over spilled salt!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

paponte;1137819 said:


> Man guys, get over it! It's apparent you guys don't have several people that load. Some are just better than others! They get the job done, and everything gets pushed back! Let's not cry over spilled salt!


:laughing:

.5racer mentioned the auger. To anyone thinking of trying this, don't. Salt would be extremely hard on the tube and flighting in the auger.

Only reason I know this is that we used to use a gravity wagon and auger to load the planter with fertilizer every spring back on the farm. Each auger only lasted 2 years at best.


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Great video,I can,t believe all the negitive feedback on the operator and the spilled salt get over it guys you all thing you are so much better than everone else,I have been on a backhoe for almost twenty years and recently traded in one of my backhoes for a newer one with pilot controls and believe me leaving a four stick machine to that was something that made me look like a beginner,maybe he just isnt used to it.GET OVER IT


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

White Gardens;1137838 said:


> .
> 
> Only reason I know this is that we used to use a gravity wagon and auger to load the planter with fertilizer every spring back on the farm. Each auger only lasted 2 years at best.


How the heck much fertilizer were you loading?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

My God guys, is everybody that sensitive that no one can take a bit of joking.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Brian Young;1137925 said:


> My God guys, is everybody that sensitive that no one can take a bit of joking.


I guess so.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

KMBertog;1137262 said:


> Thanks Mercer. We put 4 buckets.... So I guess 4 yards? It's a large "snow bucket" we put on the skid that loads the trucks in the winter. Maybe not quite that much. Again, I am just guessing.
> 
> We load the trucks fairly light these days since we have received a few overweight tickets before.


I'm certainly not looking to add anymore negative content here, but that sure looks like any other LP bucket I've seen. It's probably alot closer to a half yard of actual material than a yard.

Good luck with the snow this weekend.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;1137943 said:


> I'm certainly not looking to add anymore negative content here, but that sure looks like any other LP bucket I've seen. It's probably alot closer to a half yard of actually material than a yard.
> 
> Good luck with the snow this weekend.


I was going to say the same thing, but like ya said.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

get some in cab vids from the jeep, I want to see what thats got.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

cretebaby;1136977 said:


> That skid needs an operator. LOL


Thumbs Up I didn't wanna be the one to say it...hopefully it's an enclosed cab.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

KMBertog;1137067 said:


> All of the salt that is spilled while loading gets cleaned back into the bin while one loaded truck exits and another backs up. None of it gets wasted, believe me.


it's not a good use of time cleaning up salt between every truck... why handle the salt twice? Train your operators, stage your trucks differently will save you time and money


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

sure beats loading the trucks with a shovel


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Kale Lawn;1166823 said:


> it's not a good use of time cleaning up salt between every truck... why handle the salt twice? Train your operators, stage your trucks differently will save you time and money


when you have to load 70 trucks it's about "in and out".... worry about the spillage later. The guy who was in the skid has been with us for 20 years. It's a speed game when you have that much to load at a moment's notice. Thanks though.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe you should get a blower for that skid to load the salt way faster, preferably an erskine! payup


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

KMBertog;1166947 said:


> when you have to load 70 trucks


holy crap!!!! I love those 90's Chevy 3500's that you're running! It nice that even with running such a huge operation you take the time to post pics and videos of your equipment for others on here to see....Thank you!!! Keep em' coming


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

KMBertog;1166947 said:


> when you have to load 70 trucks it's about "in and out".... worry about the spillage later. The guy who was in the skid has been with us for 20 years. It's a speed game when you have that much to load at a moment's notice. Thanks though.


That many trucks and you still use a skid loader or was the front end loader in for service? Well if speed and efficiency is what you are about that sure is a waste loading half yard at a time. Did you mean 7 trucks not 70?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Grassman09;1166976 said:


> That many trucks and you still use a skid loader or was the front end loader in for service? Well if speed and efficiency is what you are about that sure is a waste loading half yard at a time. Did you mean 7 trucks not 70?


70 isn't a typo. Speed is the key. Sorry if we spill a little.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

WilliamOak;1166960 said:


> Maybe you should get a blower for that skid to load the salt way faster, preferably an erskine! payup


OMG Colin I just nearly pissed myself!!!!!!!! :laughing:

Where is that guy who wants me to run those blowers again?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

mcwlandscaping;1166965 said:


> holy crap!!!! I love those 90's Chevy 3500's that you're running! It nice that even with running such a huge operation you take the time to post pics and videos of your equipment for others on here to see....Thank you!!! Keep em' coming


Thanks MCW! Best of luck to you this winter with your gear payup


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

KMBertog;1166982 said:


> OMG Colin I just nearly pissed myself!!!!!!!! :laughing:
> 
> Where is that guy who wants me to run those blowers again?


Probably out doin 80 drives an hour... lmao


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

KMBertog;1166947 said:


> when you have to load 70 trucks it's about "in and out".... worry about the spillage later. The guy who was in the skid has been with us for 20 years. It's a speed game when you have that much to load at a moment's notice. Thanks though.


Exactly. I've been loading trucks all night here. Ducking back into the office and watching radar and this site. I'm glad there isn't a camera on me all night, and I bet most of the people mocking you are too. When you are loading 8-10 trucks an hour, it's all about how fast you can go. I try not to spill at all, but if I spill a little I clean it up.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

KMBertog;1166978 said:


> 70 isn't a typo. Speed is the key. Sorry if we spill a little.


Spill all ya want, its nothing but payup lol.. Just thought with 70 u might have a loader.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

You guys are either ruthless or brainless. We do the same thing, during a storm the only machine left in the yard is a skid to load salt and to do our shop and drive. Would you rather have a loader out pushing snow with an efficient pusher box all night, or have it sitting at the shop using it occasionally to load salt? It's quite apparent Keith has an effective and prosperous operation going, why would you bash someone because they spill a little salt?

I do however agree that your operation would be at least twice as effective and profitable if you had let's say... an erskine?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

paponte;1167050 said:


> I do however agree that your operation would be at least twice as effective and profitable if you had let's say... an erskine?


Does this mean you're buying me one for Christmas!!!???!!! :laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

KMBertog;1166947 said:


> when you have to load 70 trucks it's about "in and out".... worry about the spillage later. The guy who was in the skid has been with us for 20 years. It's a speed game when you have that much to load at a moment's notice. Thanks though.


You said in another post that you spread 1500-2000 ton/season. Is that for 70 trucks?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1167202 said:


> You said in another post that you spread 1500-2000 ton/season. Is that for 70 trucks?


That comes to 28.57 tons per truck based on 2000 tons.....


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry guys I had a couple  in me last night 

70 trucks on the road... not all of them have salters. 

11 dedicated dumps that are full-time salt trucks. Other trucks carry bagged salt, spreaders, snowblowers, etc. 

Sorry for the confustion


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

KMBertog;1167186 said:


> Does this mean you're buying me one for Christmas!!!???!!! :laughing:


Sure I'll buy you the one that he's selling. I mean he's selling it cause he lost the account, not cause it's inefficient. Thumbs Up

You know what, I'll get you the blower and we'll do an even trade for the 928. I mean that only sounds fair since you didn't get me anything last year ya know.


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

either way you look at it, he has a hell of an opperation. I would just like to have enough accounts to have 11 trucks, never mind 70.... One day it will come. 

Do all of your loaders go out on accounts when the snow hits? How well does that NH load the internationals?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I think you need a new operator. He is spilling more than is getting in the truck.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Since when does spilling kill????

Looks great Keith!!!

Love the older HD Chevys!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

KMBertog;1167303 said:


> Sorry guys I had a couple  in me last night
> 
> 70 trucks on the road... not all of them have salters.
> 
> ...


That sounds better. We have special salt buckets that we use, basically light material buckets. They seem to speed up the loading process.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey KMBertog, Congrats on the article in Lawn & Landscape. http://lawnandlandscape.texterity.com/lawnandlandscape/201101#pg58


----------

